# Dropping Water before a Show - Diuretics



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I am wondering what is the best natural Diuretic to use before a show. I don't want to use any pharma grade stuff like lasix, I am looking for a decent herbal product that does a good job.

Can anyone recommend a good product. There seems to be a lot on the market, but the main ingredients seem to be dandilion, B6, and potassium. I can get dandilion in tesco, and already take B6 and potassium, so don't see the point in blowing a wad on some fancy product that contains simple ingredients.

Or is that the best option, just get some dandilion water balance from the supermarket, and take the b6 and potassium. If so, that's a lot cheaper than £20 for some fancy packaged designer label stuff.

Please share your good and bad experiences with herbal diuretics, so myself and others can make good choices.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## nobody (Apr 20, 2009)

Tea is a natural diuretic altho a mild one


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Should've mentioned in the above post. Can someone explain the purpose of glycerol in water balance for a show, and how this works please. Glycerol is pretty cheap stuff from Boots, and if it has a positive effect could be beneficial in my showtime ****nal.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

nobody said:


> Tea is a natural diuretic altho a mild one


I don't think drinking a gallon of tea right before the show to turn the mild effect into a drastic effect would work.

However, I do take green tea extract 3 times daily.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

i always thought dandilion root was a good natural duiretic... u can get pretty cheap aswell..


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

I always use a high dose of Vit C I start tapering up from about 5 days out...always works for me.


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

just out of interest what would u call a high dose??????


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

clarkey said:


> I always use a high dose of Vit C I start tapering up from about 5 days out...always works for me.


I already do about 2g of Vit C a day. Not for diuretic purposes, but because I buy those evervesent jobbies from the supermarket in a tube, they make water taste nice, which is rather pleasent when on a regimented keto diet. LOL

However, can you explain what you taper? The water or the vit C? What is your tapering regime?


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

try aldactone its not as bad as lasix otherwise you might as well just do as you said.

uva ursi also works like dandelion root

u can get it from holland and barret or online prob better


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

wardster27 said:


> try aldactone its not as bad as lasix otherwise you might as well just do as you said.
> 
> uva ursi also works like dandelion root
> 
> u can get it from holland and barret or online prob better


No offense mate but the guy said natural diuretic...advising him to use aldactone is bad advice unless he knows alot about the drug, how it works, the effects etc he may even be in a drug tested show. I have seen many people mess up 12 weeks hard prep by using these types of drugs.

Personally mate this is what *I *do, If my show is in the Saturday I take 4 grams Tues, 6 wed, 8 thurs and 8 Friday. I also take a dose on the morning of the show. I keep water very high throughout these days and stop my water around 12 hours before the show.


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

clarkey said:


> No offense mate but the guy said natural diuretic...advising him to use aldactone is bad advice unless he knows alot about the drug, how it works, the effects etc he may even be in a drug tested show. I have seen many people mess up 12 weeks hard prep by using these types of drugs.
> 
> Personally mate this is what *I *do, If my show is in the Saturday I take 4 grams Tues, 6 wed, 8 thurs and 8 Friday. I also take a dose on the morning of the show. I keep water very high throughout these days and stop my water around 12 hours before the show.


yes fair enough mate ur right.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Alcohol is a great diruetic.

I had a buddy drinking distilled water because he was avoiding salt that was in the water natrually...


----------



## Mickey Monk (Feb 19, 2009)

Boldo is a natural diuretic.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Thanks for the advise so far. This isn't my first show, but it has been a whopping 17 years since I stepped on stage. Last time I did, I ate nothing but chicken breast and drank distilled water from Monday to Wednesday before the show, then carbed up on limited water on thursday friday. But I don't think that was the best way to go. I did some crazy things too, I remember one time drinking a whole half pint of vinegar the morning of a show.

There are so many articles out there it is hard to know what is right

Sodium Load, don't sodium load

Drink Loads, don't drink loads

distilled, mineral

I intend to have the customary half bottle of wine the night before the show.

I just want to come in hard, but don't want the cramps and all that ****

I'm not natural, but I am also only very light, periodic user of anabolics. But there are limits to what i'd do.

I wouldn't do HGH because to make it effective you need to take insulin, and I wouldn't do insulin. And I don't see the point in doing HGH on it's own, you can increase that naturally with a Keto style diet.

I won't do pharma grade diuretics, they are just too harsh.

I always do 3 to 6 months clean between cycles. One's ability to train naturally is what makes a bodybuilder IMO. It bugs the hell out of me when I see guys in the gym finish a cycle and enter a spiral of negativity. They loose a little weight, then they loose their heads, their heart isn't in it, they train less, eat crap, then next thing they are right back on the juice for all the wrong reasons. Next you know they burn out from abuse. Sorry I'm ranting now, and right off topic.

Anyone got any info on glycerol pre contest yet???


----------



## wardster27 (Feb 2, 2008)

im not a competing bodybuilder but my part time line of work in the past has required me to look good with nothing on.

i have tried natural and chemical diuretics and the glycerol thing.

for what my advice is worth i would do a few trials to see how these metods work because you can balls up your physique messing on too much before the big day.

too much diuretics make you lose muscle water too and then you can look flat on stage 3-5 days is usually right i think


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

high dose vit c accompanied with 6-8 litres water a day on the days leading in with Aquaban is quite effective too,its natural and available from semi chem and the likes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I knew a dude on this board that went into a comp and he thought that he looked to watery and he took a lasix, well he got craped up and that jacked him up so bad he could not pose.

I know some dudes use aldactone which works diffrent than lasex, and is far less aggressive, but as said above, you play around on show day and miss the dose, you will miss your chance.

I took a lasix once and oh man, that is crazy stuff, I was stuck in the house going to the bathroom every 5 minutes.

That stuff is mental, they gave it to my Mom for adema......lol....I dont know what I was thinking....lol

I was also drinking beer at the time........LMAO.


----------

